# I hate this Harmon



## Kenwheeler (Feb 8, 2012)

My Harmon P68 is a piece of junk!  My first stove was an Englander, a cheap pellet stove purchased at Home Depot. The Englander worked great. My Dad got one after seeing mine, his works great. After using the Englander I "upgraded" to a Harmon P68, that was a mistake.  

I saved up $3500, got rid of the Englander, ordered the Harmon P68 in Dec 2009, installed it in Jan 2010. After installation the feed motor needed replacing. So I couldn't use the stove for a week. Harmon sent the wrong part so I had to wait an additional week. The Dealer/installer was apologetic and not happy. I was starting to regret this stove swap. The stove worked great after that.

Fast forward to Feb 2012. The blower motor is making a thunking noise and occasionally screeches like a train whistle. The warranty has expired. Remember, I ordered it in Dec it was installed in Jan and it didn't start working until 2 weeks after installation. But it's a week and a half since its first firing and Harmon doesn't want to fix it. 

The Dealer/Installer is an older guy that's been selling and installing stoves for 25 years. He's seems as upset about this as I am. He told me Harmon used to back their stoves with a longer warranty but another company purchased the name and now it's just 2 years. He also said he used to be proud of the Harmon stoves because they used to be built better. He said the original stoves used to go 5 years or longer before needing motors replaced. He told me that he's done with Harmon. Probably feels a little guilty that he didn't tell me this when I purchased my junk Harmon.

So I'm going to replace my blower motor, the 2nd stove motor in 2 years. And I'm going to start saving up for a new stove. Not sure which brand but it won't be a Harmon. 

If you want to pay an extra $1000-$1500 for a name on a stove that might or might not work out of the box. That'll probably need expensive repairs and replacement parts soon after the warranty expires. Go ahead and buy the unreliable Harmon P68! It looks nice but it won't heat your house.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear your pain. Hope things work out OK for you. On the bright side, The P68 is a popular stove, So you should be able to sell it for a decent price if thats the best route for you.


----------



## silverfox103 (Feb 8, 2012)

I have had my P68 for four years, I can't say enough good things about it.  It is a great stove.

Tom C.


----------



## mrjohneel (Feb 8, 2012)

Is a blower an electronic component? I thought they were covered for two years under warranty. And it's Harman. Sorry to hear about your misfortune.


----------



## inspectorjjw (Feb 8, 2012)

Doesn't Harmon carry a 3 year warranty on parts?  I would double check with the dealer whom you bought it from.




proud Harmon p68 owner since 2010
6 tons of Greene Gold


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 8, 2012)

Send a PM and a price...... If and when you want to sell it. Looking for a new stove (looking at true Multi-fuelers and Heavy ash burners) but I would "Settle" for a Honkin Huge Harman!  Or Trade for a Quadrafire Classic Bay 1200? Great stove. Heated 2,200 sq ft for yrs on its lowest setting until temps get below 10Â° (all depends on houses insulation, windows, heat loss, where stove is located, etc)

The 68 is a Monster of a heater. Hope you get it fixed and come back with an awesome Revival Love Story ;-P But if not, Post it for sale here. I have bought a unit from a forum member here (Wood stove) Great experience. Also drove to Pa last year to pick up my $300 Englander in my Shop......

Someone is bound to want to look/buy it??? Lots of people looking at used stoves.


----------



## greg13 (Feb 8, 2012)

Check the Harmon site for warranty. http://www.harmanstoves.com/Customer-Care/~/media/Files/Site Downloads/Warranty_Policy.ashx 

I think the dealer is trying to pull a fast one on you.


----------



## gfreek (Feb 8, 2012)

I also purchased mine Dec of 2010, it has 2 year warranty on ignition, electronic components including blowers, & glass. 3 years on firepots and burnpots, 5 years castings and baffles, etc..."Warranty coverage begins on the date of the install".  hmm.   I also had my auger feed motor replaced shortly after install.  Sorry about your problems.  Kind of wonder if the quality Did go down after Harman was purchased by HHT, which is a subsidiary of HNI.  The dealer should call Harman and get it covered...


----------



## petemal (Feb 8, 2012)

take a picture and frame it.  you can hang it on the wall as expensive art work..  looks nice but doesnt heat the home


----------



## lbcynya (Feb 8, 2012)

Harman!

Frankly, none of the parts you mentioned were not designed or made by Harman, but rather their 3rd party suppliers...maybe the best of the worst. Also, those 3rd party suppliers normally cover the part warranty for Harman, so replacing is is no sweat off Harman's back.. If you get a flat tire (Goodyear)  on your Ford is your Ford junk?

Your dealer seems weak. Easy to cover his own weakness by commiserating with you about how Harman sucks, but his job is to be your advocate not to throw a pity party.  

Harman has plenty of issues, but none out there are perfect. Law of averages caught up with you...that sucks, but don't run away because you need to replace a simple blower motor on a 3k plus stove.  Burp and get over it, the track record of the stove is strong and it should serve you well in the long run.

PS - what kind of surge supressor are you using?  ;-)


----------



## Pelletfisky (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for a little laugh guys! I am reading and see ppl who own the HarmAn stove and even post sites but still take away the a and ad the o. ðŸ˜”
Sorry about your stove and just like every other thing in this world sometimes you get bad luck. My Harman has treated me well for a year and I'm hoping for many more.


----------



## dw06 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear of the problems your having. I installed a P43 in Dec 2010 also, no problems yet. Don't know who told you the warranty is expired, but they are wrong. Pull out your manual and check for yourself, 1 year for all parts, 2 years for igniters, electronics, and factory installed blowers.
The dealer should handle all warranty work, so call him again, and everyday till its fixed right.
Check for incomimg PM.


----------



## aaronnoel (Feb 8, 2012)

I love my p68, and have had some parts go bad also, my org. dealer wasn't so good, so I went and called a gold issued HarmAn dealer and have been quite happy ever since. They can get warranty work approved even if I'm past my dates (burnpot, augar) they just have to want to stick there neck out for you. Your stove is a beast and once you change that blower out you should let her rip so that you can see what it is that you have in your house,that sucker can heat your home way better than your org. stove, just have to get the kinks out.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi,

my name is Ken, however if you always called me Can
I would not work for you either


Harman not Harmon


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 8, 2012)

Why are the Harman owners so touchy about Harman? Harman-Harmon-Harmen. Close enough! We know what he meant!

As I run away to hide again~ :cheese: hehe


----------



## smoke show (Feb 8, 2012)

Amen.


----------



## Trickyrick (Feb 8, 2012)

Kenwheeler said:
			
		

> My Harmon P68 is a piece of junk!  My first stove was an Englander, a cheap pellet stove purchased at Home Depot. The Englander worked great. My Dad got one after seeing mine, his works great. After using the Englander I "upgraded" to a Harmon P68, that was a mistake.
> 
> I saved up $3500, got rid of the Englander, ordered the Harmon P68 in Dec 2009, installed it in Jan 2010. After installation the feed motor needed replacing. So I couldn't use the stove for a week. Harmon sent the wrong part so I had to wait an additional week. The Dealer/installer was apologetic and not happy. I was starting to regret this stove swap. The stove worked great after that.
> 
> ...




I got my stove in 2009 (was ordered direct from factory) also and the feed motor went within 4 weeks, then the replacement motor went 4 weeks after that.  We (the dealer and I) checked out the lot number of the motors and I'll be damned if the motors all came from the same production lot.  We called the shop on speaker phone in my dealers office and asked it we could get a new motor from a different purchase lot.  We did and has worked flawless since.  The blower motor to me is a S&!^ happens after just over 10,000 run hours and it needs replacing but your first motor I think there was a bad batch of motors and they got out and by the time Harmon realized it they were in the field and there was little to no way of knowing who got what and since they failed quickly under warranty (400 hours) and they were replaced on an as needed basis.

No different than how anyone out there would deal with the situation.  I bet you got one of those motors.


----------



## UMainah (Feb 8, 2012)

mrjohneel said:
			
		

> Is a blower an electronic component? I thought they were covered for two years under warranty. And it's Harman. Sorry to hear about your misfortune.





			
				greg13 said:
			
		

> Check the Harmon site for warranty. http://www.harmanstoves.com/Customer-Care/~/media/Files/Site Downloads/Warranty_Policy.ashx
> 
> I think the dealer is trying to pull a fast one on you.





			
				dw06 said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear of the problems your having. I installed a P43 in Dec 2010 also, no problems yet. Don't know who told you the warranty is expired, but they are wrong. Pull out your manual and check for yourself, 1 year for all parts, 2 years for igniters, electronics, and factory installed blowers.
> The dealer should handle all warranty work, so call him again, and everyday till its fixed right.
> Check for incomimg PM.



He said it was installed in Jan 2010, which would mean technically the blower warranty just ran out.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 8, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Why are the Harman owners so touchy about Harman? Harman-Harmon-Harmen. Close enough! We know what he meant!
> 
> As I run away to hide again~ :cheese: hehe





J, come out come out wher ever you are
its not the fact he is spelling Harman wrong
my thoughts are
if he is not spelling his brand correctly what other little things 
might he be missing that is causing the problem
just the way my brain works................

ex; people selling Kabota tractors or John Dear
how would someone even find the listing???


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 8, 2012)

ironpony said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'll never find me! ha-hah! :cheese: (I'm in OMV's pellet stash! shhhh!)

Funny, When you do an eBay search you get almost as many hits with Harmon as when you spell it correctly! hehe


----------



## ironpony (Feb 8, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> ironpony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







proves my point
all the people selling them can not spell


----------



## lbcynya (Feb 8, 2012)

ironpony said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1000

Whether it's 6000 word paragraphs, no punctuation, ALL CAPS, masspeled werds, hitting enter after every 3rd word, odd~little~symbols~for~no~reason, lack of details, just plain ignorance or naivete...

In forums, we have nothing other than what they write to get a feel for who's on the other end of the line.  Fortunately, we all come from different backgrounds and contribute accordingly so no one is left out.  

I guess when they don't spell Hormone right, it just takes our eye off the ball unnecessarily.  ;-)


----------



## dw06 (Feb 8, 2012)

dtaylor said:
			
		

> mrjohneel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are right, I had it in my head Dec 2010. Witch is my install time. :red: 
Still being within such a short time frame since warranty running out, don't hurt to ask about them replacing it even at reduced cost. I know my dealer would fight for it. Just hope something can be worked out for stove owner.


----------



## mrjohneel (Feb 8, 2012)

The dates in the original post changed.


----------



## smoke show (Feb 8, 2012)

lbcynya said:
			
		

> ....odd~little~symbols~for~no~reason....



Bee karefull, Jay lykes odd lyttel cymbals.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Feb 8, 2012)

Hmmm I do not like this post, sounds kinda funny. This is his first post (Welcome aboard). The text has changed. 

Yes Harman had a bad batch of augers motors in the P-68. If the Dealer was in business for 25 years he had to have at least one in the shop or a stove he could have used one from.

As for blowers, we all heard that a blower can go out in two years. that is not earth shaking news.



Eric

***Read your warranty prior tot he purchase of your stove***


----------



## katman (Feb 8, 2012)

Kenwheeler, look at your manual for the waranty coverage.  If it is a 2009, whatever it states in the 2009 manual applies, not what it says in the current manual.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 8, 2012)

smoke show said:
			
		

> lbcynya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Odd really? L@@k$ Pefect1y nrma! to m3. ~ ;-) ~ ;-P ~


----------



## Kenwheeler (Feb 8, 2012)

I got my years wrong, ordered the stove in 2009, had it installed 2010, electronics warranty expired 2 weeks before the 2nd motor quit working. Harmon's response was pretty much, "Sucks to be you"  
I fixed the post and I stand by my dealer because I've known him for years. I guess it's good that so many others are using the P68. I know what my experience has been and I'm done with Harmon.

As to the response from ibcynya. I have a Ford truck, it runs great. If I got a flat, I'd fix it with the spare tire that came with the truck and I'd try not to run over tire damaging items. However, if I bought that new truck and before I could drive it the engine needed replaced (couldn't use stove a week after install, bad feed motor), I'd question my purchase. If 2 years later the transmission went out. I'd think they were building inferior vehicles. I couldn't be sure, but you better believe my next truck would come from a better builder. That said I'd also like others to know. Just because some "money hungry, fly by night" purchased a name, doesn't mean they also purchased the quality.


----------



## curtthegreat (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey Ken, welcome aboard. I think I'm gonna like you. Hope your stove problem gets resolved. It does suck when they go down.


----------



## Lousyweather (Feb 8, 2012)

kinsman stoves  [email said:
			
		

> eric@kinsmanstoves.com[/email]]Hmmm I do not like this post, sounds kinda funny. This is his first post (Welcome aboard). The text has changed.
> 
> Yes Harman had a bad batch of augers motors in the P-68. If the Dealer was in business for 25 years he had to have at least one in the shop or a stove he could have used one from.
> 
> ...



not to raise alarms or questions, but geez....what dealer doesnt keep extra blowers and gear motors IN STOCK for the units they sell?! These things do fail, and most folks dont want to wait for a part that should be in stock in the first place!    Oh, and the p68 is a 68,000 btu/hour stove...how much is the englander?


----------



## richkorn (Feb 8, 2012)

Lopeye makes a nice stove!

~ Sorry couldn't resist... ~


----------



## Lousyweather (Feb 8, 2012)

richkorn said:
			
		

> Lopeye makes a nice stove!
> 
> ~ Sorry couldn't resist... ~



as well as saynt croy, noo ingind, heetilaytor


----------



## smoke show (Feb 8, 2012)

They all got one thing in common.

They burn pallets.  :lol:


----------



## Lousyweather (Feb 8, 2012)

smoke show said:
			
		

> They all got one thing in common.
> 
> They burn pallets.  :lol:



hardwood pallets or softwood pallets? whats better? the loading door must be big too....how many pallets per day does it use?


----------



## smoke show (Feb 8, 2012)

a bag of pallets on average.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 8, 2012)

I prefer the plastic pallets
you can store them outside 
and the weather does not affect,effect
oh crap
bother them


----------



## Kenwheeler (Feb 8, 2012)

The dealer has a new blower motor in stock. He'll find out today, 3 days after his initial call, of Harmon will replace his "extra" motor. They don't want to, he's waiting to talk to a supervisor. As for not having extra feed motors after the initial installation, maybe he recently used them to "fix" other "brand new" Harmon's.


----------



## lbcynya (Feb 8, 2012)

Kenwheeler said:
			
		

> As to the response from ibcynya. I have a Ford truck, it runs great. If I got a flat, I'd fix it with the spare tire that came with the truck and I'd try not to run over tire damaging items. However, if I bought that new truck and before I could drive it the engine needed replaced (couldn't use stove a week after install, bad feed motor), I'd question my purchase. If 2 years later the transmission went out. I'd think they were building inferior vehicles. I couldn't be sure, but you better believe my next truck would come from a better builder. That said I'd also like others to know. Just because some "money hungry, fly by night" purchased a name, doesn't mean they also purchased the quality.



You missed the point.  Tire was an example, maybe I should have used another one of the hundreds, maybe thousands of parts on your truck not made by Ford.  

A Harman specific example, the feed motor is make by Gleason Avery.  Personally, I have a bone to pick with GA because their noisy.  Others on the forum have commented that GA units are some of the "highest quality" units out there, but I'm looking for a quieter alternative.  Now, maybe there are other units that are much quieter, but less reliable or twice the price.  All those factors go into specifying a particular model.  It's all a balance.  I don't blame Harman for my noisy gearmotor because I simply don't know all the facts they do.  If the stove was my only source of heat, I might be less concerned about noise and more concerned about reliability.  In my case, I'd deal with it if it was quiet till it quit.  

Dirty power can also contribute to electrical failures, so the true cause of your issues could be electrical gremlins, but that's just one of those things you'll never know...  Also, dirty power can be a single instance, many instances or constant...once again hard to know unless you have thousands of dollars of monitoring equipment or elaborate protection 24/7.

So, when I see "I hate XYZ Brand" I tend to believe those people haven't taken the time to understand what XYZ Brand is comprised of and the myriad of circumstances that could lead to a component failure.  

I expect everything to fail eventually.  If it fails during the warranty period, great.  If not, I replace it and move on.  My wood appliances *pay me *every year, so giving a little back is no sweat...

Anyway, back to your rant.


----------



## Bank (Feb 8, 2012)

I bought my Harman on the advice of friends who actually own them and a lot of due diligence online about them. I can honestly say I am on my 4th full winter with my 2008 Accentra and have had ZERO issues, still have the original ignitor!! Hope this doesn't come back to bite me in the azz!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Feb 8, 2012)

ironpony said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> my name is Ken, however if you always called me Can
> I would not work for you either
> ...



Can....I bet you've been called worse names


----------



## rona (Feb 8, 2012)

Harman has always had a great warranty and reputation until it got sold to a huge conglomerate. After that the warranty is crap and the motors are being provided by the cheapest bidder which is the reason the warranty was cut.
  This is the modern way of business buying a company with a great reputation and using the name to sell crap products. 
  Look at all the companies bought out by LTD and they just use the good name as a sales gimmick for their cheapened products.
  A couple good things in your favor is the Harman name means you should get good money out of your stove. And yeah your stove could have gotten a bad motor from a batch of bad ones. Still you have a proven model that pushes a lot of heat and maybe you can get a generic motor that will fit  a lot cheaper.  Some of Dayton motors fit on the convection fan and they are reasonably priced.
  At one point Harman and Bixby had the longest warranties in the business and it was a strong point but stove sales go up and down with oil prices and it proved to be feast or famine for these companies  some survived and others didn't. 
  They all had to tighten their belts and the motto became produce a cheap stove and shorten the warranty. Keep the      price high to ensure profits.


----------



## thedak (Feb 8, 2012)

Only reason I bought a Harmin was to get laid by the sales girl.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Feb 8, 2012)

thedak said:
			
		

> Only reason I bought a Harmin was to get laid by the sales girl.




Did you make her Harmoan??? %-P


----------



## lessoil (Feb 8, 2012)

mrjohneel said:
			
		

> Is a blower an electronic component? I thought they were covered for two years under warranty. And it's Harman. Sorry to hear about your misfortune.


We ordered our P61 in May of 2008. Installed in August 2008. As I remember, the warranty on "Electronics" 
expired in 2011. So 3 years on electronics?

We had the circulator fan replaced soon after installation. It still ran but very loud. (Bad batch of fans? Dayton)
Had a new control board installed last Summer. Got it done right before warranty was up.

Had igniter go right after warranty was up. It was the old style but did last 3 years.

We do like the stove but it has not been trouble free. The dealer has been great!!
Northern Lights in Farmington. Plug for them!!

Has paid for itself so all in all very satisfied.
Hope you can get through these bad times.


----------



## St_Earl (Feb 8, 2012)

cool. more new spellings by the day.
we need a sticky thread with the correct spelling of this brand 

lol dis-harmony up in here.


----------



## smoker62 (Feb 8, 2012)

Im not happy with my Harmaaaan either Ken. Its going down the basement . I am shopping for woodstoves now. I wont even look at their wood stoves because of the name . Just can,t do it. Thats my choice .


----------



## St_Earl (Feb 8, 2012)

smoker62 said:
			
		

> Im not happy with my Harmaaaan either Ken. Its going down the basement . I am shopping for woodstoves now. I wont even look at their wood stoves because of the name . Just can,t do it. Thats my choice .



you should totally get a yodel-


----------



## smoker62 (Feb 8, 2012)

Funny you should say that. I am leaning towards this yodel though. A little better on the aesthetics side of things.


----------



## whlago (Feb 8, 2012)

lbcynya said:
			
		

> Kenwheeler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am sorry but I really have to disagree with this philosophy....If I buy a car, pellet stove, jet airplane, t.v. set, you name it.  I am buying for the quality of the maker of the black box.  Obviously the manufacturer doesn't make all the components that go into the black box, they rarely do, but they are responsible for the functionality of the components that make up their black box.  If they decide to use cheap components to make up their black box I am going to say their black box sucks, not the components.  If they want to be known for a quality black box then they should choose quality components that make it up.  my 2 cents.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 8, 2012)

Harman has not changed the supplier of any of their motors, to my knowledge...Fasco,Dayton, Gleason Avery..same same. Some 95%+ of blower motors I replace are killed my rabid dust bunnies....sharp pointy teeth.


----------



## smoker62 (Feb 8, 2012)

Exactly, tires were a bad example. I dont think anyone would blame a brand auto for a bad tire. But any other component on that auto breaks prematurely , more than once , you will blame the manfg. . I doubt if your XYZ Autos electrical system gave you troubles in and out you would say its a lemon , dont buy this brand , piece of garbage, merely by the frustration. Chances are they outsourced the wiring harness and other electrical components to Qoung Dong Electric. Your saying dont blame brand XYZ Auto, just blame Quong Dong ? I doubt that. 









			
				whlago said:
			
		

> lbcynya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gbreda (Feb 8, 2012)

Lousyweather said:
			
		

> smoke show said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				smoke show said:
			
		

> a bag of pallets on average.



Must be one of them 1 Tun Supersax

To the OP, sorry about the issues your having....kinda stinks


----------



## lbcynya (Feb 8, 2012)

whlago said:
			
		

> lbcynya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's where you and I differ.  Maybe that's where our experience differs...  I've inspected and researched just about every main component on my stove and Harman has and still does use quality parts.  Quality of construction is second to none and ESP control is a thing of beauty. But, everything will fail eventually.  Some fail early, some fail late.  In the most simplistic terms, it's luck of the draw or law of averages.  Trashing a product over a failure which is bound to happen is being a bit juvenile, IMO.  I choose not to live my life that way and I'm not one to hand out sympathy in lieu of facts.  We're all entitled...  If you want simple, buy a cord wood stove (as noted above) and forget all this fancy pellet gismotronic stuff. Use a couple cans with a string over a cell phone... Everything has a price...

So, let me ask a question - Let's say Harman came up with a P68 stove that would never have a failure, ever - How much would you pay for it? $10k, 15k?, 20k?, more?


----------



## smoke show (Feb 8, 2012)

gbreda said:
			
		

> 1 Tun Supersax



That must be one heavy sax.


----------



## Kenwheeler (Feb 8, 2012)

Unlike you, I'm not a person that tears apart everything I buy just to see how it works. I find that to be kind of juvenile. I know how to take care of my stuff. I follow the OWNERs MANUAL. How much would I pay for a stove that works? Not sure, I paid $3500 for a   Harmon stove that didn't work when I got it and broke down 2 years after that. I bet the next stove doesn't cost near as much. Maybe I'll just chiesel off the name and attach it to the new brand because that's all I paid for with that crappy Harmon.


----------



## greg13 (Feb 8, 2012)

Bottom line is that I don't care what brand of stove you have, If you have failures a month after the warranty expires the dealer SHOULD do something to help. That's just plain good business and the right thing to do.


----------



## Outerlimits (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't like Harmon either, but I do like Harman.  Knock off companies these days.  I bet Harmon is made in China too.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Feb 9, 2012)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> Harman has not changed the supplier of any of their motors, to my knowledge...Fasco,Dayton, Gleason Avery..same same. Some 95%+ of blower motors I replace are killed my rabid dust bunnies....sharp pointy teeth.



How much difference can there really be between stoves if they all have the same internal parts???


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 9, 2012)

IHATEPROPANE said:
			
		

> Delta-T said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come now, you don't really want to go there at all, do you?


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 9, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> IHATEPROPANE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If he does? ? ? Let us know. I will get the Popcorn. ;-P


----------



## Hitch (Feb 9, 2012)

If anyone knows how to make Hermoan, please let me know.  I haven't figured that part out yet.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Feb 9, 2012)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> SmokeyTheBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet it would get interesting, but I don't want to change the direction of the thread....


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 9, 2012)

IHATEPROPANE said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O' come now it could be fun! ;-)

Did someone say popcorn! Mmmmm love popcorn and a good show!

Speaking of show where the heck is he? :cheese:


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Feb 9, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> IHATEPROPANE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I brought up the point in another thread...hopefully there is some useful feed back that will help current and future pellet stove owners.


----------



## mjbrown (Feb 9, 2012)

smoke show said:
			
		

> They all got one thing in common.
> 
> They burn pallets.  :lol:



 i tried burning pallets in my harmin....but they wouldnt fit in the hopper!


----------



## lbcynya (Feb 9, 2012)

Kenwheeler said:
			
		

> Unlike you, I'm not a person that tears apart everything I buy just to see how it works. I find that to be kind of juvenile. I know how to take care of my stuff. I follow the OWNERs MANUAL. How much would I pay for a stove that works? Not sure, I paid $3500 for a   Harmon stove that didn't work when I got it and broke down 2 years after that. I bet the next stove doesn't cost near as much. Maybe I'll just chiesel off the name and attach it to the new brand because that's all I paid for with that crappy Harmon.



Geez, it's been in front of us the whole time and I'm embarrassed that I missed it. You must have paid too much for a cheap knockoff called a Harmon. I think those are made in Nigria or Jamaica. 

Here I thought you had a Harman. In that case, Dex will give you a cool $500 for it and you can go get yourself a real stove. Problem solved...I'm out. Enjoy your $3500 paperweight.


----------



## smoke show (Feb 9, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> IHATEPROPANE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Someone mentions a change of thread direction and you think of me?


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 9, 2012)

smoke show said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your the 1st that comes to mind. . . ;-P

Ibcynya - I would def give $500. Or trade??? I have a Great working Quad that has had NO issues.  

Just sayin.....


----------



## smoke show (Feb 9, 2012)

No issues at all?

just askin....


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 9, 2012)

smoke show said:
			
		

> No issues at all?
> 
> just askin....



Nope...

Well... I changed the ignitor out and the Door gasket at the end of last season. Old ignitor is still good. Had 3 misfires last season. Did it as a P.M. 
Gasket was Bad.... But other than that... No problems. At all. Other than I want another stove.... 

Thats it... Period. Im one of the few to sell a good working stove, with lots of parts, to get a better stove. With more users input. 

Dont use it much at all now. Because of furnace. But I still want a freestanding upstairs for warmer nights , around 35Â°-40Â°.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Feb 9, 2012)

greg13 said:
			
		

> Bottom line is that I don't care what brand of stove you have, If you have failures a month after the warranty expires the dealer SHOULD do something to help. That's just plain good business and the right thing to do.



In your opinion...How many months after the warranty expires, is the dealer responsible??


At Dex, don't be so quick to sell your stove, I was counting (hopefully) on taking that stove off your hands when you sell it...My barn is begging me for some heat!!


----------



## smoke show (Feb 9, 2012)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> smoke show said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Had to ask, lotsa quad haters lately.

At least its not a Whoremoan.  :lol: 



			
				DexterDay said:
			
		

> a better stove. With more users input.



Thats your opinion, and I respect that.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Feb 9, 2012)

Hitch said:
			
		

> If anyone knows how to make Hermoan, please let me know.  I haven't figured that part out yet.




Just what I suspected...SE PA, In the SW, corner of the state, all the men know how to make Hermoan... Stomp on her toes and she will squeal like a stuck pig


----------



## 3650 (Feb 9, 2012)

im not crazy about my harman either, thats why its a back up to my cumberland.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 9, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:
			
		

> greg13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If your serious, We can talk. I have a buddy that Wants/Wanted it? But he has showed less and less interest.

Better deal than you will find in most places. Let me ensure he doesn't want it. Then I will send you a PM with my asking offer. If you haven't seen what I wanted already posted in a thread. 

Smoke- Not taking away from Quad. But the CB 1200 has very little user input. It's no AE, thats for sure..... One Hell of a heater. But its High/Med/Low.... Thats it


----------



## Nicholas440 (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your Harmon,   I suppose as they say there are good and bad in almost everything.  I think you just happened to get the bad one out of the lot.  Harmon should run and run for years without so much as needing a drop of oil as long as they are cleaned and well maintained.

My friend up the road has a Harmon, he's had his for 4 years, and never did a thing to it other than enjoys the heat every winter.  His is a P 68 also and no problems.    Would  I buy a Harmon ?   Not very likely to happen, I think they are way overpriced,  you put the pellets in, they burn, you get some heat just like any other pellet stove.  Maybe built a little stronger but still too much money for what your getting in my opinion.

I think there was a poll here once about   what stove do you have and are you happy with it so far... Thats always a good topic....


----------



## Eatonpcat (Feb 9, 2012)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Eatonpcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess you'll have to sell it to some other lucky guy, Sounds like you're ready to sell soon, I will have to wait a while for the barn project.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 9, 2012)

Harman Invincible RS 10+ years old
one combustion blower, this year


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Feb 9, 2012)

Do any of you realize what it's taken for me to stay out of this thread???? Just sayin......


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 9, 2012)

Harman Lover 007 said:
			
		

> Do any of you realize what it's taken for me to stay out of this thread???? Just sayin......



Its about time you controlled yourself! Just sayin.  ;-P


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Feb 9, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Harman Lover 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm crushed........


----------



## smoke show (Feb 9, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Harman Lover 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ruthless.


----------



## dw06 (Feb 9, 2012)

Harman Lover 007 said:
			
		

> Do any of you realize what it's taken for me to stay out of this thread???? Just sayin......



Starting to wish I'd stayed out of it, :-S  But come on jump in and tell us what you think. ;-P


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 9, 2012)

smoke show said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just trying to keep up with you! ;-) hehe!


----------



## slls (Feb 9, 2012)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Eatonpcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CB1200 is a boring stove, like mine, has never misfired.


----------



## St_Earl (Feb 9, 2012)

slls said:
			
		

> CB1200 is a boring stove, like mine, has never misfired.



love this.^


----------



## Lousyweather (Feb 9, 2012)

greg13 said:
			
		

> Bottom line is that I don't care what brand of stove you have, If you have failures a month after the warranty expires the dealer SHOULD do something to help. That's just plain good business and the right thing to do.



absolutely agree......it does suck ole Ken had the issues he has had, and Im sure his dealer is a good guy, but it doesnt ring true that he didnt get an answer in 3 days, or he didnt have a part, etc.....I dont doubt that Ken isnt telling us the truth, but Ive dealt with Harman for a number of years (yay- going to Cancun.....you dealers know what I mean), and we almost ALWAYS get an immediate answer.....in my mind, the dealer might be playing "good cop-bad cop", with the dealer, of course, being the good cop....

As for warrantees......electronics of that age...2 year warrantee. Not 1 year, not 3, not 2 years and 2 weeks, but 2 years. It sucks yours pooped out 2 weeks after the warantee expired, but, ya have to draw the line somewhere. Or, should the warrantee coverage be arbitrary and open, depending on how much of a squeeky wheel you are? Didnt think so.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 9, 2012)

Lousyweather said:
			
		

> greg13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(shakes fist in the air) Knew it would be someone on here who beat me out for the trip. Its ok, you have fun.....I'd prolly just get kidnapped anyways.


----------



## smoke show (Feb 9, 2012)

Is that why Haremins cost so much? Trips to Cancun?  ;-)


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 9, 2012)

smoke show said:
			
		

> Is that why Haremins cost so much? Trips to Cancun?  ;-)



The trip itself is not that expensive....its the gold nuggets they give out at the xmas parties that really add up.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 9, 2012)

slls said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A door gasket and an ignitor (didnt even really nees it) are all I have done to it....  Its a Fantastic heater. Only getting rid of it because I want High/Low capability.

My biggest fear is my new stove not heating as well as this one does. It runs on Low with no troubles and burns cleaner than most doing so. Not taking away from it. Bullet proof and has never had any problems with bad pellets. Burns it all. Even does straight corn pretty well (huge clinker after 24 hrs). 

But its time to pass the torch and let someone else have years of satisfaction out of it. Im moving on. Hope I dont regret it.  I hear a lot of stoves dont like running on Low. My home doesnt need a stove cranking all the time. 

Fingers crossed. ;-P


----------



## smoke show (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm suprised your not keeping it.

There must be an open corner somewhere?  ;-)


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 9, 2012)

smoke show said:
			
		

> I'm suprised your not keeping it.
> 
> There must be an open corner somewhere?  ;-)



Nope. All taken up!!  :lol:


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 9, 2012)

IMHO, There isn't a perfect stove line out there. They all can have issues from time to time caddy or not. I had issues with my Omega. Luckily it was warrantied. I also have had to tweak it for excessive pellets in the ash pan. Just tweaked it some more to ride it of the groan when carbon built up in the burnpot liner. Very annoying too!

My Breckwell was the worst. Warped ash pan. Blown convection blower and the replacement was short lived too. 3 in just 8 months. I had to change the bearings in the combustion blower withing 1 years time. Didn't dare ask the dealer for any help after the convection blower issues and lack of heat. I did like Ken wants to. Sold it and moved on.

My 94 quad was bullet proof. Besides the replacement cast burnpot and igniter(ceramic original cracked replaced by original owner under warrenty). I only needed to change one snap disc. So from 94 to 2007 it ran not stop and was worked hard all day and night to keep us warm in the cold. A friend bought a 1997 quad 1000 and had nothin but issues with his. 3 Control boxes and a couple igniters. Auger motor died 4 weeks after purchase. But it's still working for him.

I chalk it up to saving cash. I have saved so much over electric I don't think any of them owe me nothin. I am way a head even with the spare parts I have to keep due to not trusting a local dealer having what I need in stock if mine dies. It's my primary source of heat so I take no chances! I would do this again without batting an eye! Saving up for a pellet furnace once my Omega needs replacing. But my mid life crisis has me buying toys so that won't be anytime soon!

Love my pellet eater and its cousin the wood eater sitting there to back it up! I don't see myself without either unless I cash in big! :cheese:


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Feb 10, 2012)

dw06 said:
			
		

> Harman Lover 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really can't comment since I don't own a HarmOn.......


----------



## petemal (Feb 10, 2012)

either there is a lot of love or a lot of hate towards harman        i have not seen a topic have so many responses in a while.


----------



## VCBurner (Feb 10, 2012)

My opinion, when you buy a pellet stove you don't know what you're going to get. Harman is just like any other manufacturer, they live by the profit margins. They want you to believe their product is superior,  but they too look for ways to cut costs. Obviously, this results in consumers having to replace expensive parts in the future. The company has a good name, but in this industry manufacturers don't want to deal with the consumer. So the dealer has to pick up from when the stove is sold. Does this mean that one blown motor makes Harman a bad company? Not in my opinion. I would be pissed too if I had spent over $3 g's and just after warranty had to cough up $ for parts. This is when you suck it up and adjust though. I'm sure replacing that motor would give you a good stove. If you don't want to worry about replacing parts maybe pellet stoves aren't for you. Interesting thing is, the stove you got rid of, Englander stoves are known for being  a no frills good quality product. I feel for you, but to me this is just a part of pellet stove ownership.


----------



## mrjohneel (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok, that about wraps it up for me. Good luck with the sale of your Harman and the use of whatever heating-device replacement you get.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 10, 2012)

petemal said:
			
		

> either there is a lot of love or a lot of hate towards harman        i have not seen a topic have so many responses in a while.



I don't love them or hate them. But I like them. Looked hard at the p68 and the PC45. But I scored one heck of a deal on my Enviro. Otherwise, I'd be tending to the P68. ;-)

So they can just be liked. Good stove if you can score one reasonable.


----------



## greg13 (Feb 10, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:
			
		

> greg13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gfreek (Feb 10, 2012)

> Bottom line is that I donâ€™t care what brand of stove you have, If you have failures a month after the warranty expires the dealer SHOULD do something to help. Thatâ€™s just plain good business and the right thing to do.



I agree and have done it on lawn and garden repairs,  the dealer contacts the manufacturer and gets approval for a warranty adjustment, where the total or partial cost of repair is covered.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 10, 2012)

Lifetime warrantys for all
call 1800 456......................
and if you call in the next 20 minutes
I will double your purchase
2 lifetimes
only pay shippijng and handling


----------



## smoke show (Feb 10, 2012)

ironpony said:
			
		

> only pay shippijng and handling



I'm in! How much?  ;-P


----------



## Lousyweather (Feb 10, 2012)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> smoke show said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



darn! they didnt invite me to the Christmas party! I knew i was missing out somewhere!   Actually, I think it was my good looks that got me that trip, that, or my well-known savoir-faire! Got to be one of the other!


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 10, 2012)

Lousyweather said:
			
		

> Delta-T said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no wonder you won, you already speak spanish  :lol:


----------



## vinny11950 (Feb 10, 2012)

So it is safe to say this thread has veered off course?


----------



## will711 (Feb 10, 2012)

vinny11950 said:
			
		

> So it is safe to say this thread has veered off course?



It's probably time for a ham sammich.


----------



## fossil (Feb 10, 2012)

We about done here?


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 10, 2012)

vinny11950 said:
			
		

> So it is safe to say this thread has veered off course?



Yah, Delta and LW are trouble makers!


----------



## smoke show (Feb 11, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> vinny11950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



takes one to know one.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Feb 11, 2012)

Since everyone else is jumping on here to say stupid stuff, I think I will also.

Stupid stuff.

And I started page 6, nice.


eric


----------



## slls (Feb 11, 2012)

Some day I have to go to a Harman store with one burning, I want to see how efficient it burns, by pushing pellets.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Feb 11, 2012)

fossil said:
			
		

> We about done here?



Whenever you are ready........


----------



## Swaybar (Feb 11, 2012)

slls said:
			
		

> Some day I have to go to a Harman store with one burning, I want to see how efficient it burns, by pushing pellets.



Try Rocky's on Route 3 in Augusta, they usually have one burning.


----------



## Lousyweather (Feb 11, 2012)

stick a fork in it, I think this thread is done


----------



## slls (Feb 11, 2012)

Swaybar said:
			
		

> slls said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too far, might be one burning in Brewer.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 11, 2012)

Lousyweather said:
			
		

> stick a fork in it, I think this thread is done



crispy even!


----------



## greg13 (Feb 11, 2012)

The train has left the tracks! Someone shoot it!!


----------



## slls (Feb 11, 2012)

How about stove temp, who cares how the stove feels, it's the room were try to heat.


----------



## smoke show (Feb 11, 2012)

Haar men  :lol:


----------



## hossthehermit (Feb 11, 2012)

This stuff don't happen with St. Croix


----------

